# Burghley 2018



## Custard Cream (28 August 2018)

Whos going? Who will win? Thoughts on the course? Lets get the chat going for this years Butghley!


----------



## Fiona (28 August 2018)

We are going...

Hope Oli wins &#128515;

Fiona


----------



## Mad_Cow347 (28 August 2018)

Ive got a hen weekend this weekend so will be missing it for the first time in 10 years! So Ill be following results online when I get a moment and will be recording on TV to watch when I get back.

I also hope Oli wins!


----------



## only_me (28 August 2018)

I watched the xc preview on the site and now desperately want to go! The xc looks amazing, definitely a 4* track and I think looks more difficult than badminton imo. 

Also hoping that Oli wins!


----------



## Nicnac (28 August 2018)

Not going this year - rooting for Oli now Mr Bass w/d.


----------



## ester (29 August 2018)

There for the duration, making the most of living fairly close


----------



## Custard Cream (29 August 2018)

Plenty of love for OT! Is the trot up streamed today does anyone know?


----------



## Rowreach (29 August 2018)

I'll be watching as much as possible, I don't mind who wins, I just hope there are no dramas, no injuries, just proper eventing and sportsmanship from everyone.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 August 2018)

We're there just for the Thursday this year. Course walk, dressage, trade stands in that order, then will be glued to the BBC red button coverage on Saturday .


----------



## Denbob (29 August 2018)

I'm gutted I'm working or i'd be there 100%, everything crossed for everyone to get round safely and will be watching with a nice glass of wine on Saturday night!


----------



## ihatework (29 August 2018)

The horse I was going for has withdrawn so now just heading up for Friday and Saturday to catch up with friends and watch the BYEH as one I found earlier this year has qualified.

I&#8217;ll be interested to walk the course and see how the new flyover thing has been done!


----------



## AGray825 (29 August 2018)

We're going on the Sunday (we enjoy watching the Racehorse to Riding Horse show as well as the showjumping!) to watch and do some shopping to make sure we're winter-ready!
Will be watching how things are going closely, the course looks amazing!


----------



## ester (29 August 2018)

completely unaware of new flyover thing, must watch a coursewalk!


----------



## Fiona (29 August 2018)

There's a pic of the flyover on the Burghley fb page this morning    

Fiona


----------



## Custard Cream (29 August 2018)

The course looks massive and meaty with some good opportunities for run outs. Hopefully a good all round test of strength, fitness, accuracy and courage!

Will be heading down tomorrow to watch our sponsored riders dressage, but of shopping and a stop at the Pol Roger tent, toddler loves the beanbags! 

Depending on results might head down on Sunday.....


----------



## Summer pudding (29 August 2018)

It looks like everyone has forgotten Oli's arrogant behaviour at Badminton then (I haven't). Can't find the dressage running order, can anyone help please? We are going tomorrow for a change. Last year Jonty was there...thinking of you and wearing green.


----------



## ihatework (29 August 2018)

Running order is on bdwp


----------



## Summer pudding (29 August 2018)

ihatework said:



			Running order is on bdwp
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for prompt reply...that's where I was looking and still can't find it...doh! where specifically please?


----------



## be positive (29 August 2018)

Summer pudding said:



			Thank you for prompt reply...that's where I was looking and still can't find it...doh! where specifically please?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/

Click on the left, Sec C and it will take you to the list


----------



## Summer pudding (29 August 2018)

be positive said:



http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/

Click on the left, Sec C and it will take you to the list
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks, found it..I was being very dense!


----------



## Potea (29 August 2018)

I'd really love Tina Cook to do well! 

I'll be watching on the TV on Saturday & Sunday  Will any of the dressage be live streamed Thursday & Friday?


----------



## BBP (29 August 2018)

Im there thurs/fri/sat. In the absence of Jonelle Im rooting for Mark Todd to win it again.


----------



## Honey08 (29 August 2018)

I'm going down tomorrow for my annual solo day (no dogs, no husband just me doing what I feel like).  Then coming home and returning on Saturday for Xc.  Unfortunately my husband can't come this year as he's been really  ill, so it may just be me and a dog or two.

I do like the look of the course, it should be a challenge.  The flyover is interesting.  I'm not particularly rooting for anyone.  I'd like to see Tina win.  I wouldn't be surprised if Oli did. He's on a mission.


----------



## only_me (29 August 2018)

Summer pudding said:



			It looks like everyone has forgotten Oli's arrogant behaviour at Badminton then (I haven't). Can't find the dressage running order, can anyone help please? We are going tomorrow for a change. Last year Jonty was there...thinking of you and wearing green.
		
Click to expand...

Don&#8217;t hang a guy for one (very) bad day. Let&#8217;s see how this weekend goes at another high profile event and give him another chance. I&#8217;m backing him all the way. Deserves a chance and was left out of the WEG team even though he deserved to be. 

Also, Jonty is back up and has moved to rehab, is walking and doing well by latest updates, he is also fit to travel to uk but not sure if has done so.


----------



## Fiona (29 August 2018)

only_me said:



			Don&#8217;t hang a guy for one (very) bad day. Let&#8217;s see how this weekend goes at another high profile event and give him another chance. I&#8217;m backing him all the way. Deserves a chance and was left out of the WEG team even though he deserved to be. 

Also, Jonty is back up and has moved to rehab, is walking and doing well by latest updates, he is also fit to travel to uk but not sure if has done so.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree OM....

And Jonty is back in the UK &#128522;

Fiona


----------



## lannerch (29 August 2018)

Fiona said:



			Totally agree OM....

And Jonty is back in the UK &#128522;

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Let me second that totally agree also 

I have to also say I cannot believe those going but not going on cross country day. Thats the whole point of the competition, its the best day ever and if your frightened of missing anything record it on red button Chanel while you are actually there with the atmosphere &#128518; your not regret it and may the best rider win &#128077;


----------



## rosiesowner (30 August 2018)

i think the course looks fantastic. you wouldn't catch me jumping even a 90cm version of the rolex combination  
this is the first year for several that mum and i won't be going on xc day, but i plan to enjoy it on the sofa. very excited to see harry meade and away cruising go. he's one of my absolute favourite riders and the horse is just so classy.


----------



## Fanatical (30 August 2018)

only_me said:



			Don&#8217;t hang a guy for one (very) bad day. Let&#8217;s see how this weekend goes at another high profile event and give him another chance. I&#8217;m backing him all the way. Deserves a chance and was left out of the WEG team even though he deserved to be. 

Also, Jonty is back up and has moved to rehab, is walking and doing well by latest updates, he is also fit to travel to uk but not sure if has done so.
		
Click to expand...

I agree re giving Oli another chance. It's all in the past now. I do wonder if he has left Cooley Master Class at home as his first choice for the team, should a reserve be called up before WEG. ;-)


----------



## TGM (30 August 2018)

lannerch said:



			I have to also say I cannot believe those going but not going on cross country day. That&#8217;s the whole point of the competition, it&#8217;s the best day ever and if your frightened of missing anything record it on red button Chanel while you are actually there with the atmosphere &#55357;&#56838; your not regret it and may the best rider win &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

We are there for both the Saturday and Sunday, but if we had to choose just one day we would have gone on the Sunday.  When we went to Badminton last year we went on XC day and we spent a lot of time sat watching XC jumps with nothing happening when people had been eliminated, or fallen, or frangible pins had broken.  So we realised we would have been better to watch the XC at home when you can see so much more, and go on the Sunday when you can find out who actually wins, and still get to enjoy the atmosphere and the shopping.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2018)

I'm here.  These judges are not being generous!


----------



## Annagain (30 August 2018)

lannerch said:



			Let me second that totally agree also 

I have to also say I cannot believe those going but not going on cross country day. That&#8217;s the whole point of the competition, it&#8217;s the best day ever and if your frightened of missing anything record it on red button Chanel while you are actually there with the atmosphere &#55357;&#56838; your not regret it and may the best rider win &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...


I always go to Badminton on Thursday/Friday when it's a bit quieter (I hate big crowds) to watch some of the dressage, do some shopping when there aren't massive queues everywhere, walk the cross country and get a feel for it all and scare myself silly at the size of the fences. I then watch it on the red button on Saturday to see how the fences ride. I think I get the most out of it this way. You see a lot more on TV but having seen the fences in the flesh, you understand the scale of the questions and the angles involved etc. There was one fence this year that I couldn't work out at all until I watched the first few jump it on TV (they made it look simple!) and I quite like that! I get why some would like the atmoshphere of XC day, but it's not for me.


----------



## redapple (30 August 2018)

Missed the start - anyone know where Mark Todd went wrong? It doesnt seem to have been a costly mistake regardless.


----------



## Branna (30 August 2018)

redapple said:



			Missed the start - anyone know where Mark Todd went wrong? It doesnt seem to have been a costly mistake regardless.
		
Click to expand...

Missed his 20m stretchy canter circle.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2018)

There have been a few errors today!

I love the Thursday, it's quiet for shopping and I love being here at the start.  I was the fourth car in today!

Saturday is fun and a good walk.  I'm not remotely bothered about show jumping, apart from knowing the result.

It's very busy already though today.


----------



## hattie2525 (30 August 2018)

Anyone know when the live streaming on Facebook starts again, was hoping to catch some during my lunch break but alas seem to have timed it wrong!


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2018)

The next rider is at 2pm..


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 August 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I'm here.  These judges are not being generous!
		
Click to expand...

Good.   BE dressage is far too random in my opinion.  I know of people getting scores of 12 and 14, generally at the lower levels.  You'd be hard pushed to get the equivalent score at BD.  I recently saw the score sheet of a well known Olympic rider who got a 9 for his medium walk with the comment a little tense and rushed, an 8 with could engage more etc etc.     

Anyway, slightly off topic !  Sorry.


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2018)

Unfortunately Oli and Harry didn't make the interviews for the 123 after dressage in The Celebrity Talk Area.  Shame, would have been interesting!  William FP's wife has done a good job standing in for Jonty.


----------



## Custard Cream (30 August 2018)

Was there today. Was hot! Very, very pleased for Harry Meade! Had a lovely day, highly recommend the Pol Roger tent for some fizz, comfy beanbags, big screen tv and right next door to the collecting ring. Perfect! Controlled myself by not buying anything other than lunch! Im a Badminton girl through and through and have only been to Burghley a few times but I was really impressed with the vibe there today. Very lovely and relaxed,  I think well do the whole lot next year rather than Badminton.....

Also, going to events isnt the same when you have a 2 yr old to wrangle.


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

Was hot, compared to forecast! 

with LizzieJ and Dark_horse  we like the more relaxed atmosphere of Burghley as me and LJ have done a lot of badmintons. Loving the fact they have finally done radio! 

We joined a fab free coursewalk with Imogen Murray inbetween a bit of shopping and some dressage watching.


----------



## windseywoo (30 August 2018)

Heading up tomorrow, staying over and then watching the XC on the Saturday. We're coming up from the midlands so travel up the day before, bring the dogs and get a good early start on the Saturday. We usually swap between Badminton and Burghley as badminton we can get to on the day. Will also tape it on the red button on Saturday so I can watch it all on the Sunday before the show jumping. Was very excited about finishing work today.


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

ester said:



			Was hot, compared to forecast! 

with LizzieJ and Dark_horse  we like the more relaxed atmosphere of Burghley as me and LJ have done a lot of badmintons. Loving the fact they have finally done radio! 

We joined a fab free coursewalk with Imogen Murray inbetween a bit of shopping and some dressage watching.
		
Click to expand...

No way.... So did we. She was really good &#128562; Can't believe we missed the chance to meet. 

Did you spot Fergus with his big blue backpack and jeans? 

Fiona


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

and the stick of rock?


----------



## LizzieJ (30 August 2018)

Fiona said:



			No way.... So did we. She was really good &#55357;&#56882; Can't believe we missed the chance to meet. 

Did you spot Fergus with his big blue backpack and jeans? 

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Was he reminding Dad about sweets?


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

ester said:



			and the stick of rock?
		
Click to expand...

Got it in one &#129315;&#129315; (left over from our seaside trip on Monday)...

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

LizzieJ said:



			Was he reminding Dad about sweets?
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly &#128515;&#128515; I think hubby had promised him a visit to the pick n mix sweet stand once we got back to the main arena. 

We bought ourselves a coffee each and sat in a heap &#128513;

Definitely think we need a HHO lapel badge and a secret handshake or something...

Fiona


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

Haha, (it is no surprised that I don't remember what he was wearing but I do remember that I fancied some rock!) 
I was stood next to you/him (on the left) at the rolex   light blue top with a navy baseball hat and sunglasses on.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 August 2018)

The guided course walks sound good. We went round early today, and had much of the middle section of the course to ourselves. The handy route option diagrams posted on the trickier fences were a god send. It's all crystal clear now at the Maltings .













I was organised this year and took my own pocket radio + headphones, which picked up radio Burghley fine. The whole event seems more compact, accessible and friendly cf Badminton somehow.


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

Fiona said:



			Quite possibly &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; I think hubby had promised him a visit to the pick n mix sweet stand once we got back to the main arena. 

We bought ourselves a coffee each and sat in a heap &#55357;&#56833;

Definitely think we need a HHO lapel badge and a secret handshake or something...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

For badminton I made a flag for our camp, I still have it, no one else really liked it


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

I gave my pocket radio that I've used at badminton to my mum, who gave it back to me without any labelled buttons... so we just bought one!


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			The guided course walks sound good. We went round early today, and had much of the middle section of the course to ourselves. The handy route option diagrams posted on the trickier fences were a god send. It's all crystal clear now at the Maltings .













I was organised this year and took my own pocket radio + headphones, which picked up radio Burghley fine. The whole event seems more compact, accessible and friendly cf Badminton somehow.
		
Click to expand...

We really enjoyed it. Quite a few riders seemed to be doing them this year. Obviously you still didn't get to walk on the course,  but we looked at all the combinations and a few of the others,  and it was really useful. 

Those wee fence plans in conjunction with the horse and hound online article with all the fence pics were really useful too. 

Fiona


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

There were a couple of other free/cheap ones but you needed to be a little more planned than we were and email ahead of time, we planned it last night . 
We did one a couple of years ago with Tina Cook as my first one and it was really interesting and helpful.


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

Anyone got any bargains yet?  

We've bought books from PC stand,  Burghley polo shirts for F and D and I got back XC boots and Dublin cool it riding tights from townfields. 

Big areas of tradestand still unvisited though. 

I need a stockist of the gatehouse Rxc1 hat ... Any ideas?  Gibsons maybe? 

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

ester said:



			For badminton I made a flag for our camp, I still have it, no one else really liked it 

Click to expand...

Good idea &#128515;

Fiona


----------



## ester (30 August 2018)

I bought the cutest guinea pig picture 
one belt and he's bringing me the black version tomorrow hopefully
we're raiding the 30% off wool duvets in the morning now we've come up with a plan

I think last year wychanger (down in the horse village area) had RXC1s as I tried one on.


----------



## Fiona (30 August 2018)

Brilliant ester thanks...

It must be autumn if you're thinking about duvets &#128515;

Fiona


----------



## LizzieJ (30 August 2018)

Fiona said:



			Quite possibly &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835; I think hubby had promised him a visit to the pick n mix sweet stand once we got back to the main arena. 

We bought ourselves a coffee each and sat in a heap &#55357;&#56833;

Definitely think we need a HHO lapel badge and a secret handshake or something...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Yes, as we got over the bridge he checked that Dad remembered, it made me laugh


----------



## Honey08 (30 August 2018)

We much prefer Burghley to Badminton.  It does feel friendly and compact.  Plus the weather is usually good for Burghley, whereas Badmindton can be lovely or like winter!

The weather caught me out today, it was much hotter than forecast.  I went in a light jumper and boiled.  My car had a frost warning light on,for the first time since winter, when I set off at 5.30am!


----------



## SpringArising (31 August 2018)

Where's the live stream? When I click on the Live Stream button on the website it just takes me to the Burleigh landing page on FB?


----------



## Lexi_ (31 August 2018)

SpringArising said:



			Where's the live stream? When I click on the Live Stream button on the website it just takes me to the Burleigh landing page on FB?
		
Click to expand...

It's livestreaming on the videos section of their FB page.  Won't work for me but that's probably just this computer...


----------



## SpringArising (31 August 2018)

Lexi_ said:



			It's livestreaming on the videos section of their FB page.  Won't work for me but that's probably just this computer...
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, you're a star. Thank you!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 August 2018)

We're back home today, and somewhat envious of everyone who's still at Burghley or there from today onwards



Fiona said:



			Definitely think we need a HHO lapel badge and a secret handshake or something...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

I reckon that wearing a backpack with a stick of rock protruding from it might be a good HHO identifier . Also, I now have a strong craving for some rock.


----------



## Orangehorse (31 August 2018)

It looks fabulous, I wish I was there.  I have only been to Burghley once and that was years ago and I drove there and back on the Saturday and it was too much then and would be far too much 30 years on.  I go to Badminton every year as it is relatively close but also like to go and look at the cross country on a dressage day and then watch the TV on the Saturday.

Burghley course looks massive but the fabulous horses just seem to skip over the fences.  Hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Sandstone1 (31 August 2018)

Summer pudding said:



			It looks like everyone has forgotten Oli's arrogant behaviour at Badminton then (I haven't). Can't find the dressage running order, can anyone help please? We are going tomorrow for a change. Last year Jonty was there...thinking of you and wearing green.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten.  Really  hope he doesnt win.


----------



## Honey08 (31 August 2018)

Id like to see Reve de Rouet win.  

Looks like I'm not going to go tomorrow after all.  My husband has been ill and I don't think I dare leave him another day on his own, he looks worn out after I was away yesterday.  I'm not bothered, I've done my shopping, seen the fences and I will happily watch it on tv.  It would've felt a bit weird without my husband anyway, it's a special place, we got engaged there.


----------



## Clodagh (31 August 2018)

As long as anyone bar Oli wins I will be happy.
First year we haven't been in a long time, but quite looking forward to watching the XC on the telly.


----------



## {97702} (31 August 2018)

I must admit that I looked at entry list and thought it looked quite uninteresting   I went to Burghley for the first time in decades a few years (5 years?) ago and found it equally uninspiring, so Badminton every time for me Im afraid

So pleased that Sir MT is in the lead, another OT victory would just be boring and devisive....


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 August 2018)

i watched most of the dressage today and mark todd's test was fab, definitely deserves to be in the lead....


----------



## exracehorse (31 August 2018)

Went today for the first time.  Mark Todd had a pretty good dressage test on a beautiful grey.  He had a huge response from the crowd when his score and rank appeared on the board.


----------



## claracanter (1 September 2018)

Fanatical said:



			I agree re giving Oli another chance. It's all in the past now. I do wonder if he has left Cooley Master Class at home as his first choice for the team, should a reserve be called up before WEG. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I wondered if Laura Collett was doing the same with Mr. Bass. Perhaps she'd got word that one of the others wasn't quite right and she withdrew him from Burghley in the hope he gets to go to WEG.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Everyone ready for the xc?


----------



## SKW (1 September 2018)

is anyone managing to watch on red button? The XC coverage was supposed to start at 11 but nothing's coming up...


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Channel 980 on sky


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

SKW said:



			is anyone managing to watch on red button? The XC coverage was supposed to start at 11 but nothing's coming up...
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching here no problem: https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/equestrian/45176648

Does anyone have the rider times?


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

OTs jump at the offset rails made me hold my breath a bit! Looks packed out already! Sad not to be there this year.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

King joules has an interesting way of jumping!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Oli horse looks tired


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			Oli horse looks tired
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Yay well done Ollie! Very well ridden


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

well done oli


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			Oli horse looks tired
		
Click to expand...

I think they are all going to finish tired, the course is very undulating and lots of massive fences so mentally tiring too.

Nana dalton has retired on course


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Ohhhhh really went through that brush going into the water!! Horse definitely getting a bit weary. Nice to see them get home though


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

But he nursed the horse home this time, a very different picture to Badminton. Classy.


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			I think they are all going to finish tired, the course is very undulating and lots of massive fences so mentally tiring too
		
Click to expand...

Its quite hot today too, up to 23 degrees. Just heard nana has retired. Thats such a shame


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Tiddlypom said:



			But he nursed the horse home this time, a very different picture to Badminton. Classy.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, plenty of patting and now talking about it in his interview


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			Oli horse looks tired
		
Click to expand...

The course is huge, long, undulating, and I wouldn't expect any of them to finish full of running, particularly a horse that is very keen to start with tbh.


----------



## hattie2525 (1 September 2018)

Looks like yet another  4* where the time is going to be pretty much impossible. I know time needs to have an effect but it's a shame when even the classy horses can't come home with no added penalties..


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Lol at mark Todd &#8220;the white rails, whatever it&#8217;s called&#8221; 

Think he&#8217;d know by now since he&#8217;s been at burghley for years


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Lol at mark Todd &#8220;the white rails, whatever it&#8217;s called&#8221; 

Think he&#8217;d know by now since he&#8217;s been at burghley for years 

Click to expand...

If I had to jump that Id never forget what it was called because itd haunt my dreams! lol at tim prices horse jumping straight over the middle of those offset rails, gorgeous keen horse!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

I will say I love Mr Potts but he does sometimes make me nervous sometimes! Hes such a good lad though


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

I love Mark Todd! 
Mr Potts looking strong as usual


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Looks a tough course.  I think the majority will come back pretty knackered.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Oli's horse is only tired because it was pulling a lot and bounding around I. The first bit of the course.  It's a really strong horse, used to scare me to death when Mary King was on it.  It's the type of horse that needs an Oli type rider.  I think he actually rode it very well.

Mark Todd's horse looked more tired.

I wish they'd show the Joules combinations at the Maltings, they looked horrific when I walked the course.  The Leaf Pit has ridden better than I'd thought it would so far - those skinnies are so skinny.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Lol fence judges in the way again, think they would have learned from the badminton trampling


----------



## sasquatch (1 September 2018)

My live stream is behind everyone else's, but I thought that was a nice ride by Oli. Horse did finish looking tired, but I thought it was a much better ride on a tired horse than Badminton. It could be he has less pressure on himself as he missed out on WEG, or it could be he has learnt his lesson after Badminton. I don't think King Joules is the easiest horse either, if he's the one I'm thinking of.

I am in work until 5.30 so will have to hope my livestream doesn't unpause itself while I'm away.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I love Mr Potts, but I'm really not liking how Louise Harwood rides him now he's getting older.  She always looks a bit behind the movement (à la Mary King) and flaps her hands around a lot.  It doesn't look like she's helping him when he needs it.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Nice round from Tim Price, horse looks good.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I love Mr Potts, but I'm really not liking how Louise Harwood rides him now he's getting older.  She always looks a bit behind the movement (à la Mary King) and flaps her hands around a lot.  It doesn't look like she's helping him when he needs it.
		
Click to expand...

Ive never enjoyed watching Louise Harwood, if Im honest.  I love Mr.Potts though.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I love Mr Potts, but I'm really not liking how Louise Harwood rides him now he's getting older.  She always looks a bit behind the movement (à la Mary King) and flaps her hands around a lot.  It doesn't look like she's helping him when he needs it.
		
Click to expand...

She does seem to be behind him a lot, even if slightly behind it makes all the difference at 4*


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

scats said:



			I&#8217;ve never enjoyed watching Louise Harwood, if I&#8217;m honest.  I love Mr.Potts though.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm definitely not a fan of how she rides. I think a smaller horse might help! She's retired now after the 3rd(? maybe 2nd) runout.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Didnt like Louise dropping the whip on Mr Potts shoulder then, she didnt set him up for that corner and she knows it. Poor riding IMo.


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

Louise looked totally over-horsed in every sense of the word.


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I love Mr Potts, but I'm really not liking how Louise Harwood rides him now he's getting older.  She always looks a bit behind the movement (à la Mary King) and flaps her hands around a lot.  It doesn't look like she's helping him when he needs it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Mr Potts liked it much either


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

RunToEarth said:



			Didn&#8217;t like Louise dropping the whip on Mr Potts shoulder then, she didn&#8217;t set him up for that corner and she knows it. Poor riding IMo.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Ooh mr Nicholson made good use of the back leg grease there!!


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

do we think anyone will make the time?


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

RunToEarth said:



			do we think anyone will make the time?
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

**** me those poor spectators!!


Didn&#8217;t seem to get trampled though luckily


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Does anyone know what time Alexander Bragg is going? Or have I missed it? 

Edit: Also JFC Caroline Powell!
Edit2: Found the time here: http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/18/ .


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Blimey! That was a bit scary!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

That could have been nasty.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I think people may just make the time, especially those that have been round before.

Poor Caroline, she'd been going so well.  She was lucky in that string!

I'm gutted they've not shown the Joules rails at The Maltings, it looked horrific when I walked past it on Thurs.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Jesus Christ Caroline! Thats enough to ruin your picnic and your underpants! Poor spectators


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

RunToEarth said:



			Jesus Christ Caroline! That&#8217;s enough to ruin your picnic and your underpants! Poor spectators
		
Click to expand...

Bet they&#8217;ve never moved as fast lol

I was yelling at the tv though for someone to help untie the horse from string though


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Definitely. She was also lucky the horse stood so still in that string - most wouldnt, especially mid round!


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Hector and the grey look beautiful, really nice pair.


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Bet they&#8217;ve never moved as fast lol

I was yelling at the tv though for someone to help untie the horse from string though
		
Click to expand...

Did she tell them not to?


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

RunToEarth said:



			Hector and the grey look beautiful, really nice pair.
		
Click to expand...

That's a lovely horse isn't he?


----------



## AnotherNewbie (1 September 2018)

Typical, dashed for wee and missed what happened with Caroline Powell! Assume she had an altercation with spectators and string?


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Im weirdly relieved that Andrew James has just come off.  I did not want to watch that horse go much further with the way it was jumping!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Unlucky, but I don;t think they'd have got much further, thought the horse was losing confidence.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

AnotherNewbie said:



			Typical, dashed for wee and missed what happened with Caroline Powell! Assume she had an altercation with spectators and string?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, got a bit loopy with control and ended up going straight into the stringed off area by the tree, exactly where 2 people were sitting having a picnic


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

AnotherNewbie said:



			Typical, dashed for wee and missed what happened with Caroline Powell! Assume she had an altercation with spectators and string?
		
Click to expand...

The horse jumped the string fence rather than turning the corner. Poor thing, what a superstar to stand so still like that.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I'm enjoying WFP commentating on his protégées.  Very honest, and you can hear the pride/nerves.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

AnotherNewbie said:



			Typical, dashed for wee and missed what happened with Caroline Powell! Assume she had an altercation with spectators and string?
		
Click to expand...

Half jumped the string into some spectators who managed to get out of the way. Horse got the string hooked on its hind boot but luckily the string off the boot. A very good horse to stand calmly!


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

AnotherNewbie said:



			Typical, dashed for wee and missed what happened with Caroline Powell! Assume she had an altercation with spectators and string?
		
Click to expand...

They must be reading - they just replayed it for you!


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Actually feel a bit cross that caroline hasn&#8217;t acknowledged the fact in her interview that there were people sitting there that could have been seriously injured.
Obviously not her fault but still should have mentioned it.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I'm enjoying WFP commentating on his protégées.  Very honest.
		
Click to expand...

Yes lovely the commentary! We bumped into WFP on our way out yesterday and hes such a nice chap - always has time to smile and say hello to a bunch of strangers.


----------



## AnotherNewbie (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			They must be reading - they just replayed it for you!
		
Click to expand...

Yes that was very kind of them! Thanks BBC!


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Actually feel a bit cross that caroline hasn&#8217;t acknowledged the fact in her interview that there were people sitting there that could have been seriously injured.
Obviously not her fault but still should have mentioned it.
		
Click to expand...

I know she seemed giggly and upbeat - she just almost flatpacked a picnicking group!


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

There seem to be a few more faults happening.  The initial riders were so experienced it looked easier than it is.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			There seem to be a few more faults happening.  The initial riders were so experienced it looked easier than it is.
		
Click to expand...

Always the way.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Ludwig's got his foot down and the horse seems to be answering well.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

I'm enjoying watching Ludwig &#55357;&#56845;.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Ginny Thompson is riding this course very very well!


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Ludwig's got his foot down and the horse seems to be answering well.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly has! Very quick horse!


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Hmm wonder what will happen with that pin coming down, he only appeared to hit it with back legs


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

That's a shame the pin went.  Hope it gets overturned.  Ludwig and this horse are going so well, and seem very in tune.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

I agree with what WFP is saying about that.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Gutted for Ludwig.  His round was looking the best so far.  He retired.

It's a shame WFP has left the commentary.  I bet he goes and tells the ground jury what he thinks of their pin.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Hope he wasnt prompted to retire on that pin failing - I agree with WFP that is not what theyre designed for.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 September 2018)

Oh thats heart breaking he retired on the back of the pin.


----------



## TheMule (1 September 2018)

I'm sorry but pins are there for safety. GJs are generally very fair when it comes to correct judgements, it's an automatic penalty but they frequently take them away.


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

TheMule said:



			I'm sorry but pins are there for safety. GJs are generally very fair when it comes to correct judgements, it's an automatic penalty but they frequently take them away.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they do. What a good sport Ludwig is too.


----------



## concorde (1 September 2018)

Help
I can&#8217;t record it on bbc2 red button.just says &#8220; cannot record on demand programmes &#8220;
I usually do it . Any ideas ??


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 September 2018)

Why didn't Caroline get off when he got caught? Started watching it a bit later.

Is it perhaps time to look at more secure boundaries between the course and spectators? E.g. racing type rails? Like when the horses get loose and run through the crowd to get back to the stables


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I'm a bit surprised he did retire because of the pin.  He could still have been competitive and the faults may have been removed anyway.


----------



## Bustermartin (1 September 2018)

You need to watch channel 980 - it will record it then.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

I'm here - seems to be riding well so far. Plenty to come though! 

Fingers crossed for Harry Meade going at 12.43.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Why didn't Caroline get off when he got caught? Started watching it a bit later.

Is it perhaps time to look at more secure boundaries between the course and spectators? E.g. racing type rails? Like when the horses get loose and run through the crowd to get back to the stables
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Burghley does have quite substantial fencing round the course, it's actually rare to see string there.  I'd worry that racing rails would look too like a jump to the Horses, and it would be expensive to move when the course is moved.

Personally I don't sit down right in front of the string, I would feel a bit vulnerable.  If we picnic we generally do it on a hilly bit where you can look down on a bit of the course.  Some people amaze me that they have their dogs and kids in front of them practically in front of the string.

Lovely to see Julie Tew safely home and smiling away.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

That interview with Julie was inspiring. I hope she gets many more chances to compete at 4* .


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

What a story for Julie Tew - so pleased for her.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

That chestnut is tired, not nice over those brushes, especially knowing those egg boxes are next.  Time to retire...

Piggy is going well.  Brilliant time, looks like he's still pulling.


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Had tears in my eyes for Julie. Definitely shouting at the TV for the austrian horse to be retired! Piggy French looking good so far


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Wow fab round from piggy, only 3 over!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Fingers crossed for harry!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Really liked imogens Interview. Seems like a genuinely lovely lady! I like pascals horse.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Pascal looks like he's having a hack in the water.  The horse switched off after all the twisting and turning.

Away Cruising looks a chunk today, I've never thought of him as so big.  Perfect through the water!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Think Id be pulling Simply Clover up...


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Pascal looks like he's having a hack in the water.  The horse switched off after all the twisting and turning.

Away Cruising looks a chunk today, I've never thought of him as so big.  Perfect through the water!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, it looks about 18hh!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Assuming the Austrian horse was retired? Havent heard of them since those brushes. Pleased for Hazel towers completion, Ive enjoyed reading their blogs in the lead up to the event. Away cruising and Harry looking classy as ever. Wonder if hell do some commentary later. I remember HHO have enjoyed that in the past  

Piggys interview is lovely too.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Lovely round by Harry Meade!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

yay for Harry.


----------



## Amymay (1 September 2018)

Fab ride from Harry


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

rosiesowner said:



			Assuming the Austrian horse was retired?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, retired at fence 20 after a second refusal.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Great ride by Harry.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Well done Harry.  I didn't think he'd make the time, he must have ridden it perfectly.

Got my fingers crossed for Reve de Rouet after their great dressage.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

Harry you utter legend!!!!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Harry is such a lovely bloke.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Would love Harry to win it.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

I like Willa Newton&#8217;s horse! Had a lovely round


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Ouch thats a nasty fall. Right into the ditch. Glad shes up!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Nasty fall but shes up.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Shame for Sam Ekroyd (sp?) but those skinnies at the Leaf pit were soooo thin.

Willa Newton just went well.

Aargh! Poor Polly.  She's up, at least.  I sat near her family when she did her test and her daughter was saying "whys mummy got that funny hat on??"


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Hmm what&#8217;s going on now? Seems a bit odd


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Poor Kirsty, what a shame they set her off to be stopped straight away. Yes, it is odd.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Are they still trying to catch Polly's horse maybe?


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			Are they still trying to catch Polly's horse maybe?
		
Click to expand...

They said it was back in the collecting ring.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

If it was a simple fence repair, they'd have said. Getting worried now, but not sure who for.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Wonder why there is still a hold on. Was there anyone else out?


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Tom Rowland?
edit, just seen he was clear.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Tom Rowland is showing as finished with 29.6 XC Time on BDWP. No one seems to be on course or missing from the lists...? <confused>
I think I just heard an announcer say the course is now clear in the background of the current interview so we shall see...


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Is Georgie Spence home?

Ets. Yes lol


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			Is Georgie Spence home?
		
Click to expand...

I think Georgies home.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Georgie's home, 10th place, 16.8 XC time.
Results/starters/times are here http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bur/18/

Edit: they're off again! Wonder why there was a hold.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

They're off again.

Kirsty's horse looks like it's doing mounted games, flying along!


----------



## caladria (1 September 2018)

Were they having to rebuild something around Polly Stockton's fall? She went down early in the course, no one else was on course after Ecroyd's retirement, and we saw Kirsty Short being stopped.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

Harry's doing the commentary!! Woohoo!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

I really like cossan lad. He looks like a lot of fun to ride!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

Custard Cream said:



			Harry's doing the commentary!! Woohoo!
		
Click to expand...

Cant think of many people on this forum who are going to complain


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

Haha, contain yourself CC, you're a married woman!


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Just a buck too quick and not quite enough control in the water there for Kirsty.  It's just a bit too keen to manoeuvre, she needs to get it back more.


I'm one of the few who don't enjoy Harry's commentating.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Love a bit of Harry! lol


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

wet one


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Shame, she'd gone so wel.

Cossan Lad is awesome, but has my heart in my mouth sometimes.


----------



## Kadastorm (1 September 2018)

Oh bummer. Poor Sarah, she has worked so hard and was doing so well up until that point. Still smiling though!


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

I wonder what the words were that were going through Kirstys mind were over the slate mine!!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

owww, poor Nick


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Ben Hobday with the new Mulr!

Liking November Night, he looks a real honest horse.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

Harelaw Wizard seems to be even chunkier than Mulrys Error.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Thought Ben was coming off then.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Christ Ben! Well sat.
He definitely has a type, doesn't he .


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Ahh well done Ben.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Oli's horse not looking quite together. 

If anyone makes the time I'd put my money on Tina..


----------



## SpringArising (1 September 2018)

It's lovely to see Oli giving his horses so many pats, he seems one of the few who does so often.


----------



## TheOldTrout (1 September 2018)

Who's the male commentator who isn't Ian S or Harry M?


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Think Tina can maintain this speed? 11sec under already...


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Oli's horse looked tired.  Actually so does he!  I don't think that horse would've got round without Oli onboard. Glad to see he's coaxed rather than batted them home. (and I meant batted not battered!)

I wouldn't be surprised if Tina make she time.  She often is one of the only ones to make times.


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

Sam watson


----------



## Custard Cream (1 September 2018)

Pleased to see Wiz going well, but sad that hes not still with Emily Parker.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Well done Tina!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

well done Tina


----------



## caladria (1 September 2018)

TheOldTrout said:



			Who's the male commentator who isn't Ian S or Harry M?
		
Click to expand...

Sam Watson's on with Nicole Brown and Harry at the minute. Going to WEG with Ireland, which I'm guessing is why he's not competing this weekend.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Yay Tina!

And that's why she gets selected for teams.  Such a superbly good Xc rider who knows about fitness.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Interesting interview with Tina saying that the horse has KS and explaining how she manages it on the XC.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Wow fab round, she didn&#8217;t even look fast


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Amazing, well done Elizabeth


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Cor, Alexander Bragg <heart eyes>.
Amazing round by Elizabeth Power!


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Oh no


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Ouch, glad both up. I like both of them (Alex especially lol), very classy just unlucky today!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

awww, nasty. poor them.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Ouch ouch ouch that was a very sore fall  - wonder if he managed to escape being trodden on


----------



## TheOldTrout (1 September 2018)

That looked nasty but they both seem unhurt (French rider)


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

****. Both up and walking!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Good god that was horrible!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

arhhh. no


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

Oof, saw someone start bringing a screen out, thank goodness it wasn't needed.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Well done Pippa.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

&#8220;I see all those all decrepit people competing like toddy and Andrew&#8221; lol pippa


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Glad she still likes her saddle too!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Whoops, glad the rail did what it should do


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Whoops Andreas horse is off into the car park, hope is ok


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			&#8220;I see all those all decrepit people competing like toddy and Andrew&#8221; lol pippa 

Click to expand...

She doesn't seem to age, I don't know how she does it! 

Shame for German rider, I hope they manage to catch his horse ASAP.


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			Glad she still likes her saddle too!
		
Click to expand...

She did an amazing amount of advertising in a short interview ....!!


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Lol absolutely loving this interview, ciran  is awesome


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (1 September 2018)

What a lucky lady Mrs Glynn is !


----------



## caladria (1 September 2018)

Definitely in the Ciaron Glynn fan club after that interview!


----------



## Michen (1 September 2018)

only_me said:



			I see all those all decrepit people competing like toddy and Andrew lol pippa 

Click to expand...

She cracks me up!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

Bradeley Law sure looks keen.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 September 2018)

Buck Davidson's heavy in the saddle, isn't he, in the slo mo. Good horse, though.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

He always rides heavy, not the most pleasant to watch


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Lucky that there was a pin on that fence!


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Buck actually looks to be riding better than usual, hasn't made me wince much!  Lovely horse though.

Love the Clover grey horse and the bay with the big blaze before it.  Some lovely horses today.

Katie Preston's horse is a little rocket!


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

In case anyone else is wondering how the hell Richard Jones lost his finger: https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/fea...ichard-jones-rider-defied-odds-compete-630928



			But disaster struck in the horsebox park after the cross-country when Richard fell while exiting the living area of his horsebox. His wedding ring became lodged on the way down and he lost his finger.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

I like that little horse very much. Well done Katie.
Also want Silvia to get round, something about her I really like.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Come on Toddy!  Love this horse, it's dressage was beautiful and it looks scopey and ground covering.  I know it's inexperienced, but...

Eek through the Leaf Pit!! Good horse.  Mark looked like he hurt his shoulder.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

Well, that could only have been done by toddy!!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Toddy!


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

How did Toddy manage that!!


----------



## Haphazardhacker (1 September 2018)

Wow go Toddy, I saw it happening and shouted no no that doesnt happen to Toddy!!!


----------



## Haphazardhacker (1 September 2018)

Noooooooooo!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Oh no!  Hope they are ok.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 September 2018)

Toddy off


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I think he might have already hurt his shoulder, perhaps partially dislocated it, and not had the strength he needed?


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

No, Toddy . Fingers crossed everyone is OK.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I like Bill Levet, it always looks effortless.

(Well I jinxed that!)


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

4 starters left.
Poor Simon!


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			4 starters left.
Poor Simon!
		
Click to expand...

What happened? I went to make a coffee.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

scats said:



			What happened? I went to make a coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Ran out in the water, then ran out at the alternative.  Just wasn't playing.


Louise Harwood still looking awful on this grey.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Louise Harwood still looking awful on this grey.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, I just hope she gets home safe. I do think she needs to rethink the sort of horses she takes on - she always seems to end up with the very strong giants.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

It really is time Tim Price and Ringwood had a win, they're such a good combination and have been so close so many times.


----------



## rosiesowner (1 September 2018)

i've really liked the look of sky boy for a few years. he's such a classy looking horse so i'm so pleased for tim! really liking the look of andrews's grey too


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Cracking round by Andrew Nicholson!


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Classic Andrew Nicholson Xc.

Oli is looking good so far too.  There have been some gorgeous horses here today.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Andrew Nicholson is a very cool customer XC. Super ride.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

I've noticed today that the NZ riders all seem a lot quieter in their style and very secure in the saddle. Their horses also look much fitter than some of the others.


----------



## fetlock (1 September 2018)

Lovely to see Townend rewarding (all of) his horses' efforts with a huge pat each time instead of several thwacks. 
I'm almost rooting for him on his last horse. Almost.


----------



## scats (1 September 2018)

Well done Oli.  That was a seriously good round.


----------



## Fools Motto (1 September 2018)

The best ride from Oli i''ve ever seen.


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Great round by Oli too!


----------



## Rowreach (1 September 2018)

Now that was worth watching.  Brilliant bit of riding Oli.


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 September 2018)

Only got to see the last three riders but impressed with Oli&#8217;s round, hopefully can move forward from the negative earlier in the season.


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

I think he rode all three well.  He is a very good, very experienced rider.  He just pushes very hard.

A very emotional interview!


Well that was a great Xc day, IMO.


----------



## Sandstone1 (1 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			Great round by Oli too!
		
Click to expand...


Lets hope he really has learnt from his previous appalling behaviour.


----------



## caladria (1 September 2018)

So, Tim Price is sitting 3.8 pens ahead of Piggy and Harry, but without that single penalty he would have been 4.2 penalties ahead. And he's on a horse that has only jumped clear on the last day of a three day once in its life (at Burleigh in 2015).

Tomorrow could be interesting...


----------



## DirectorFury (1 September 2018)

Sandstone1 said:



			Lets hope he really has learnt from his previous appalling behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did rather hope that went without saying :rolleyes3: .


----------



## pepsimaxrock (1 September 2018)

Honestly!  I know its the purpose of this forum but the armchair criticism is just a bit much at times.  These are top riders doing the hardest job and folks on here expect them to be saints with never slipping halos.  Give the girl/s a break


----------



## Honey08 (1 September 2018)

Fools Motto said:



			The best ride from Oli i''ve ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  I think he rode best on King Joules, who was his leading horse after dressage and the one he'd probably have most liked round with no XC faults, but he was sensible and changed to long routes a couple of times and cost himself a few places.. With the grey he was still riding it hard at the last few fences, growling at it, when it probably would have made it anyway.  The really perfect rounds, for me, were not pushing for the finish, they were perfectly timed for the horse not to have to be pushed at the end, like Harry Meade and Andrew Nicolson.  Not for a minute saying Oli's was a bad round though.


----------



## only_me (1 September 2018)

pepsimaxrock said:



			Honestly!  I know its the purpose of this forum but the armchair criticism is just a bit much at times.  These are top riders doing the hardest job and folks on here expect them to be saints with never slipping halos.  Give the girl/s a break
		
Click to expand...

What criticism on this thread have you deemed a bit too much?


----------



## oldie48 (1 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			Agreed, I just hope she gets home safe. I do think she needs to rethink the sort of horses she takes on - she always seems to end up with the very strong giants.
		
Click to expand...

Louise doesn't "take on" horses, most of them are home bred and she is 5'1" so pretty much all four star eventers will look huge when she's riding them. She's as brave as a lion and for a rider who makes all her own horses and has consistently had horses go round Burghley and Badminton and other four star tracks,  I have massive respect for her. I watched her have a flatwork lesson on the grey, who can be really tricky. I doubt many people on here could have ridden one side of him even if they had been a foot taller. her horses really try for her and tbh they are not the kind that the big names would take on and she doesn't have the money or sponsors to be picky but she makes the very best of what she has.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 September 2018)

Oli Townend pulled the majority of his horses out of Blair last week after doing all 3 phases. He should have been 1,2, 4 and 6 with the ones he pulled out and went on to win with the one that was sitting in 9tg before the show jumping. I don't see the point in that. He has done every phase, asked for maximum effort etc to pull out. I know the horse doesn't know any different but still.


----------



## be positive (1 September 2018)

EKW said:



			Oli Townend pulled the majority of his horses out of Blair last week after doing all 3 phases. He should have been 1,2, 4 and 6 with the ones he pulled out and went on to win with the one that was sitting in 9tg before the show jumping. I don't see the point in that. He has done every phase, asked for maximum effort etc to pull out. I know the horse doesn't know any different but still.
		
Click to expand...

He withdrew before taking them xc, he probably wanted to give them an outing before Burghley and I expect never planned to run them xc whatever position they were in after sj, disappointing for spectators hoping to see them go xc but hardly unusual just before a 4* .


----------



## HashRouge (1 September 2018)

EKW said:



			Oli Townend pulled the majority of his horses out of Blair last week after doing all 3 phases. He should have been 1,2, 4 and 6 with the ones he pulled out and went on to win with the one that was sitting in 9tg before the show jumping. I don't see the point in that. He has done every phase, asked for maximum effort etc to pull out. I know the horse doesn't know any different but still.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he pulled out before the XC phase? That was the last phase in the Blair Castle CIC3* I think.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (1 September 2018)

be positive said:



			He withdrew before taking them xc, he probably wanted to give them an outing before Burghley and I expect never planned to run them xc whatever position they were in after sj, disappointing for spectators hoping to see them go xc but hardly unusual just before a 4* .
		
Click to expand...

He had agreed that in advance with Blair organisers. He was always bringing 5 to give them a dressage & show jump outing to help him decide which to run at Burghley.

Is there any news on how FRH Butts Avedon and Coopers Law are after their falls?


----------



## LHIS (1 September 2018)

Did anyone see Emily Pragnells round and what got her eliminated?  I had to nip outside and by the time I got back in the two either side of her (Ben and Oli) were still on the course but she wasnt.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (1 September 2018)

LHIS said:



			Did anyone see Emily Pragnell&#8217;s round and what got her eliminated?  I had to nip outside and by the time I got back in the two either side of her (Ben and Oli) were still on the course but she wasn&#8217;t.
		
Click to expand...

Three refusals at leaf pit.


----------



## caladria (1 September 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			He had agreed that in advance with Blair organisers. He was always bringing 5 to give them a dressage & show jump outing to help him decide which to run at Burghley.

Is there any news on how FRH Butts Avedon and Coopers Law are after their falls?
		
Click to expand...

There's a quote from Andreas Dibowski on vielkeitigskeit-deutschland and as far as my terrible German can tell, he and Avedon are bruised but otherwise fine. ("Zum Glück haben wir uns außer ein paar blauen Flecken nichts getan. Avedon konnte an Sprung 7 eingefangen werden")


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			He had agreed that in advance with Blair organisers. He was always bringing 5 to give them a dressage & show jump outing to help him decide which to run at Burghley.

Is there any news on how FRH Butts Avedon and Coopers Law are after their falls?
		
Click to expand...

did Cooper's Law fall? It looks as if he was retired according to the xc results on the Burghley website.

there was another horse who had a nasty fall, but haven't seen anything so far thankfully


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 September 2018)

Thanks both. Coopers Law's finish wasn't on the coverage and there was a brief hold on course. Coverage just said they'd had   a fall. 

I'm relieved for Andreas' horse, he looked to hit that fence hard and then headed for home at speed.


----------



## meleeka (2 September 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Thanks both. Coopers Law's finish wasn't on the coverage and there was a brief hold on course. Coverage just said they'd had   a fall. 

I'm relieved for Andreas' horse, he looked to hit that fence hard and then headed for home at speed.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Coopers Law pulled up not quite right.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

seems to have been a lot of withdrawals, hope all horses are okay


----------



## only_me (2 September 2018)

Only 6 withdrew, everyone else passed the 2nd inspection/trot up. Not bad for a 4*!


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2018)

No, but a bit of a change round with Oli Townend and Andrew Nicholson withdrawing horses, and I'm gutted that Julie Tew withdrew too, I'd love to have seen her complete.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

anyone know what's happening with the showjumping coverage?

meant to be on the FB page starting at 10.30, but nothing has been put on it

just seen on twitter its 11.15 jumping is actually starting


----------



## DirectorFury (2 September 2018)

oldie48 said:



			Louise doesn't "take on" horses, most of them are home bred and she is 5'1" so pretty much all four star eventers will look huge when she's riding them. She's as brave as a lion and for a rider who makes all her own horses and has consistently had horses go round Burghley and Badminton and other four star tracks,  I have massive respect for her. I watched her have a flatwork lesson on the grey, who can be really tricky. I doubt many people on here could have ridden one side of him even if they had been a foot taller. her horses really try for her and tbh they are not the kind that the big names would take on and she doesn't have the money or sponsors to be picky but she makes the very best of what she has.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, with hindsight my comment was out of order and I apologise.
I was basing it on the fact I've only seen her and Mr Potts twice, and each of those times they were eliminated or retired on the XC. I guess it's just been bad luck because, of 36 starts, they've gone onto SJ 33 times. The FEI stats also show that she's never jumped clear XC with him, but on further investigation this is incorrect - if you know her it may be worth bringing this to her attention.
Again, I'm sorry, it was out of order and I should have looked further at things before making comment.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

FB live stream is now working.

I would definitely like to take Silvia round a course of jumps


----------



## SpringArising (2 September 2018)

Andrea Baxter is a lovely rider.


----------



## SpringArising (2 September 2018)

Lucky Contender is just beautiful!


----------



## madamebonnie (2 September 2018)

sasquatch said:



			FB live stream is now working.

I would definitely like to take Silvia round a course of jumps 

Click to expand...

Theres not many horses that make me want to go jumping but she is definitely one of them!


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

anyone know what is happening with the final 20 jumping?

do we have to watch on delay as I can't find it on the BBC sport live thing anymore


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (2 September 2018)

It's on BBC2 at 3pm


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			It's on BBC2 at 3pm
		
Click to expand...

that's not the top 20 though, that's XC highlights and probably the last 5 showjumping and a delay in the live reporting showing it - results will be available before the winning round is broadcast.

on the radio Ciaran Glynn is now in.

XC coverage was so good, as was morning coverage. This is a shame


----------



## Rowreach (2 September 2018)

It's crazy not having live coverage.  And so difficult to find it when it IS on.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

Rowreach said:



			It's crazy not having live coverage.  And so difficult to find it when it IS on.
		
Click to expand...

especially after it has been live or live streamed the rest of the time!
Badminton managed it, I think even Hickstead managed it.

I can't imagine they'd be showing rugby or football with a 20 minute delay that means the winner will have already been announced before they've even scored the winning points on the coverage (or in our case, the winning round)

BBC Sport has got so disappointing, all they really show now is football and a few others. They managed to lose the Pro14 rugby coverage and half the 6N so you'd think they have the availability to show the equestrian sports on a live stream/red button as they've not got much else to show really.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

As they are showing the BBC coverage on a 20 minute delay, and it finishes at 5 on the BBC, the last showjumping round is at 3.28 with Tim Price and Ringwood Skyboy

Either that means they'll be showing the top 5 (Andrew Nicholson is due on at 3.17) on a 20 minute delay, and finishing on Tim Price, which looks likely given that the BBC2 coverage is currently showing the xc course walk.

Very disappointing. I can understand not showing the top 25 but the top 10 this year is actually fairly tight with just over 2 fences in hand (I think).


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2018)

I wish that they would just put the last 25 on the red button.


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

Radio has just had Andrew Nicholson go in, and finish on a clear to come into 5th place.

BBC showing OT's first ride.

Harry Meade in now - looks like we won't even be getting the SJ close to real time


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I wish that they would just put the last 25 on the red button.
		
Click to expand...

it's not the same with radio coverage

Harry has one down  was rooting for him


----------



## DirectorFury (2 September 2018)

There was a way you could have watched it live on the Facebook page - by the time I thought about posting here it had started already!
As a note for next year:
1. Download & sign up for a free trial of ProtonVPN (https://protonvpn.com/)
1b. Open ProtonVPN, sign in, and select the American flag. Press 'connect'.
2. Put your browser in incognito mode
3. Go to https://www.facebook.com/BurghleyHorseInternational/
4. Enjoy!

I'll stream it on Twitch next year and put the link up here.

Edit: You'll be able to see all the rounds from today using this method. I can do a full tutorial with screenshots and red circles if there's interest?


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

DirectorFury said:



			There was a way you could have watched it live on the Facebook page - by the time I thought about posting here it had started already!
As a note for next year:
1. Download & sign up for a free trial of ProtonVPN (https://protonvpn.com/)
1b. Open ProtonVPN, sign in, and select the American flag. Press 'connect'.
2. Put your browser in incognito mode
3. Go to https://www.facebook.com/BurghleyHorseInternational/
4. Enjoy!

I'll stream it on Twitch next year and put the link up here.

Edit: You'll be able to see all the rounds from today using this method. I can do a full tutorial with screenshots and red circles if there's interest?
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't get vpn's to work on my mac, I did try it.

I might be living in Dublin next year over summer so it may not be an issue!


----------



## {97702} (2 September 2018)

Sj is being very influential - I won't say who has won or I will get moaned at


----------



## redapple (2 September 2018)

preferably without spoilers could someone say if bbc have already shown show jumping? Just turned it on but not sure if i've already missed it! So annoying theres not the full last session somewhere!


----------



## sasquatch (2 September 2018)

redapple said:



			preferably without spoilers could someone say if bbc have already shown show jumping? Just turned it on but not sure if i've already missed it! So annoying theres not the full last session somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

nope, not shown SJ yet.

I think the Burghley FB page will have the full top 25 uploaded once BBC have finished their coverage.


----------



## fetlock (2 September 2018)

Disgraceful that the BBC isn't showing the jumping live. 
It was so infuriating sitting watching the highlights from 3pm knowing the showjumping was almost concluded and they could have shown it!


----------



## fetlock (2 September 2018)

sasquatch said:



			nope, not shown SJ yet.

I think the Burghley FB page will have the full top 25 uploaded once BBC have finished their coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Results (for those who can't wait (I couldn't) are on Burghley's website.


----------



## bongo-girl (2 September 2018)

Watching the BBC coverage (even though I know who has won  - but *NO SPOILERS*!) and despite being a fan of the sport and understanding its up and downs, I do wonder if the standard 'montage of falls' isn't a bit dated now?  Yes, we know they happen, and in days gone by there might have been more of a call for 'oh lets have a laugh at someone going splat' but I, personally don't see what it adds to the coverage?   I have family who are motor sports fans and the crashes are something they always want to see during tv coverage, but I think its the fact that it isn't just a man and a machine getting it wrong that make me wince a little harder when you see the horses going down. Anyone's thoughts?


----------



## Nicnac (2 September 2018)

Was very lucky to see it live from a spectator who streamed it over Facebook.  Crazy isn't it that having watched the last 5 SJ live over Facebook, I am now back to watching yesterday's XC!

Just an addition to the Louise Harwood info, she had a very serious car accident after which she was told she may never walked again due to smashing her knees and ankles.  Her legs aren't muscled 'normally' so she really is amazingly determined to be able to ride at all let alone at the level she does.


----------



## lar (2 September 2018)

Got to think Oil 's comments after xc were a very pointed dig at the selectors - saying there won't be any more testing conditions in the world this year. Rightly so. Can't see many other countries that would leave the world number 1 at home.


----------



## caladria (2 September 2018)

bongo-girl said:



			Watching the BBC coverage (even though I know who has won  - but *NO SPOILERS*!) and despite being a fan of the sport and understanding its up and downs, I do wonder if the standard 'montage of falls' isn't a bit dated now?  Yes, we know they happen, and in days gone by there might have been more of a call for 'oh lets have a laugh at someone going splat' but I, personally don't see what it adds to the coverage?   I have family who are motor sports fans and the crashes are something they always want to see during tv coverage, but I think its the fact that it isn't just a man and a machine getting it wrong that make me wince a little harder when you see the horses going down. Anyone's thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

I can understand why they choose to do it - same reason as the motorsports montages include all the crashes there. Both sports look (don't shoot me) boring and easy when they go well. So shots of things not going well are "exciting" and hammer in the stakes. And I can understand why some motorsports fans like to see them - the consequences are rarely anything to worry about so people assume it will be okay, so it's fine to find the crashes awesome.

As a fan of both, personally I would say "it's fine as long as everyone - horse included - is fine". But of course you don't always know that until months later, so... I don't know?

Frankly as a fan of watching both, I don't feel any differently watching a bad accident in either - I just want everyone to be okay!


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2018)

Lovely result.  I'm glad to see Tim Price win, pleased Oli got a good finish and pleased Reve de Rouet held it together too.  I've really  enjoyed Burghley, but it always makes me sad when it ends - Autumn rushes up..

I will be so glad when people stop wittering on about Oli Townend.  He's ridden very well, had a great result.  He's the world number one largely because he rides more horses than anyone else.  Other fantastic riders got left off the team and nobody is kicking off (anyone notice how well Harry Meade went?). The people on the team weren't there to compete against him.  Nor were team riders from a lot of other nations..  He's a superb rider, but so are lots of other people.

At the end of the day, he rode pretty disgracefully at Badminton, doing something that he'd had several official warnings about previously - none of which had done anything to affect his behaviour.  If this lack of selection is unofficially due to what happened and it has bothered him and made him ride a little more thoughtfully towards his horses, then it's a good thing in my book, and if this is ironed out now he could well be at the Olympics.  If he spits his dummy out and rejects the teams (like mr Nicolson) then we've other good riders that will happily do it and we will manage (just like New Zealand managed).  But for now the decision is made and people need to be a little more supportive and respectful to those that are representing us...


----------



## caladria (2 September 2018)

In fairness, I think Away Cruising surprised Harry from what he was saying, so selection was probably never in his mind in the first place! 

Fab result for him, though, and hopefully they can build on that to bigger successes. I was sort of hoping - once Toddy was eliminated - that Harry would be able to sneak it, but Tim was probably my second-favourite choice. Ringwood Sky Boy must have had a chat with Classic Moet about how to hold it together SJ when it counts!


----------



## Dopeydapple (2 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Lovely result.  I'm glad to see Tim Price win, pleased Oli got a good finish and pleased Reve de Rouet held it together too.  I've really  enjoyed Burghley, but it always makes me sad when it ends - Autumn rushes up..

I will be so glad when people stop wittering on about Oli Townend.  He's ridden very well, had a great result.  He's the world number one largely because he rides more horses than anyone else.  Other fantastic riders got left off the team and nobody is kicking off (anyone notice how well Harry Meade went?). The people on the team weren't there to compete against him.  Nor were team riders from a lot of other nations..  He's a superb rider, but so are lots of other people.

At the end of the day, he rode pretty disgracefully at Badminton, doing something that he'd had several official warnings about previously - none of which had done anything to affect his behaviour.  If this lack of selection is unofficially due to what happened and it has bothered him and made him ride a little more thoughtfully towards his horses, then it's a good thing in my book, and if this is ironed out now he could well be at the Olympics.  If he spits his dummy out and rejects the teams (like mr Nicolson) then we've other good riders that will happily do it and we will manage (just like New Zealand managed).  But for now the decision is made and people need to be a little more supportive and respectful to those that are representing us...
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 September 2018)

I can see why they include the fall montage provided everyone is ok as it shows how difficult the sport is and how badly it can go wrong, they were very quick to say while each clip was being shown that everything was ok afterwards so I don't really see a problem with it as it adds a bit of balance 

I'd love if they could put hat cams on all the riders and include some footage from that just wached one on a face book page of one of the Irish riders I think it was and always enjoy if I'm watching the racing and some of the jockeys have them on there was quite an effective one from the grand mafia few years back and it showed the footage as he fell and you almost felt like you were going with him as the ground raced up. They do it in the f1 where it pans to some shots on board with the drivers and if they are involved in altercations overtakes or crashes and it adds another angle and also is effective for causing quite dramatic footage. Watching the rider on the head can footage it was fun riding on board so to speak round something I'd never get to do. Someone on the ex racehorses fb page added videos once of their team chasing again no way would I do it but you could enjoy experiencing it from a much safer position!!!

What ended up happening to Mark Todd they suddenly stopped showing him then announced he'd come off was he ok? They didn't show him come off which makes me wonder if it was quite nasty?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 September 2018)

I also enjoyed watching Oli much more yesterday I know it may have just been a one off as all the cameras were on him but it was lovely to see him patting his horses and coaxing them don't think I'd have wanted to be on that king joules one it looked like it was carting even him round at some point. I'm surprised when interviewed no one asked him about the lack of selection unless he'd said he wasn't willing to discuss it? Just often see interviews with football managers and it would have definitely been brought up. He probably answered any critics in the best possible way yesterday by riding nicely but effectively getting round clear 3 times. Still not a massive fan of him but yesterday was definitely a nicer picture. 

Didn't know that about Louise H not criticising her at all as there's no way I'd get over the first of those jumps let alone get all the way round but she would probably do really well on a smaller horse less to hold together especially as her legs aren't as effective as before her accident. I'm short and have enjoyed riding big horses but wouldn't want to take one round a big track like that too much to hold together.


----------



## DirectorFury (2 September 2018)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			What ended up happening to Mark Todd they suddenly stopped showing him then announced he'd come off was he ok? They didn't show him come off which makes me wonder if it was quite nasty?
		
Click to expand...

I /think/ the fence he fell at wasn't covered by cameras - not 100% sure on that though! He jumped fine today on his other horse so I'm guessing he's OK, maybe a bit stiff .

Re: the Oli situation - I do think that there needs to be more joined up reporting and warning for things like this. So if someone has 2 warnings in a season for the same thing it gets upgraded to a yellow card which comes with sanctions. Another incident it's a red (?amber?) and more sanctions.
It might work like this already and I've missed something but, as far as I can tell, rider warnings don't get linked together across the season unless they're a major safety (rotational falls, out of control riding) issue.

A great win for Tim Price, it shows how well he and Jonelle run their yard and training that they've both won at 4* this year . 
Out of interest why doesn't AN compete for NZ?


----------



## Rowreach (2 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			Lovely result.  I'm glad to see Tim Price win, pleased Oli got a good finish and pleased Reve de Rouet held it together too.  I've really  enjoyed Burghley, but it always makes me sad when it ends - Autumn rushes up..

I will be so glad when people stop wittering on about Oli Townend.  He's ridden very well, had a great result.  He's the world number one largely because he rides more horses than anyone else.  Other fantastic riders got left off the team and nobody is kicking off (anyone notice how well Harry Meade went?). The people on the team weren't there to compete against him.  Nor were team riders from a lot of other nations..  He's a superb rider, but so are lots of other people.

At the end of the day, he rode pretty disgracefully at Badminton, doing something that he'd had several official warnings about previously - none of which had done anything to affect his behaviour.  If this lack of selection is unofficially due to what happened and it has bothered him and made him ride a little more thoughtfully towards his horses, then it's a good thing in my book, and if this is ironed out now he could well be at the Olympics.  If he spits his dummy out and rejects the teams (like mr Nicolson) then we've other good riders that will happily do it and we will manage (just like New Zealand managed).  But for now the decision is made and people need to be a little more supportive and respectful to those that are representing us...
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the constant supportive remarks from the commentary team and other riders over the past few days, I'd say that they think OT should have been selected as well.  Ian Stark referred to the official basis of the decision at least twice - the selectors claim that they picked those horses and riders that could cope best with hot weather.  Sounded like a real cop out to me, and IS said today that yesterday proved that all three of OT's Burghley horses proved they could perform.  And MP has said that no other nation in the world would leave the world No.1 off the team.

And you can't surely say that the reason he's No.1 is because he rides a lot of horses?  How many fantastic riders are there out there who have lulls in their careers because they are not finding and producing a string of horses to 4*?  You have to get the right horse, keep it sound, produce it to the level and then keep it there.  OT (and some others) have a particular ability to do that, time and again.  It's no mean feat.


----------



## Honey08 (2 September 2018)

I thought Ian Stark was a bit of a hypocrite re Oli actually, considering he was criticising him publicly at Badminton.

I'm not at all saying Oli isn't an absolute top class, consistent rider, but the amount of horses he rides does add up his points.  It's a fact. Just like I'd win my local riding club championship if I entered and won more classes than everyone else. He's known for riding lots, he's pretty amazing how he does it, must be so fit.  People who could match him on talent (Micheal Jung, Mark Todd, Andrew Nicholson etc) just don't run as many horses nowadays.  Oli is an industry, he's had to fight for it more than others, didn't have the priveledges and had to fund himself much more.  He's a little bit different.


----------



## Amymay (2 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I thought Ian Stark was a bit of a hypocrite re Oli actually, considering he was criticising him publicly at Badminton.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit that I did too.

I thought he rode superbly and really showed us what kind of rider he _can_ be.


----------



## caladria (2 September 2018)

Rowreach said:



			Judging by the constant supportive remarks from the commentary team and other riders over the past few days, I'd say that they think OT should have been selected as well.  Ian Stark referred to the official basis of the decision at least twice - the selectors claim that they picked those horses and riders that could cope best with hot weather.  Sounded like a real cop out to me, and IS said today that yesterday proved that all three of OT's Burghley horses proved they could perform.  And MP has said that no other nation in the world would leave the world No.1 off the team.

And you can't surely say that the reason he's No.1 is because he rides a lot of horses?  How many fantastic riders are there out there who have lulls in their careers because they are not finding and producing a string of horses to 4*?  You have to get the right horse, keep it sound, produce it to the level and then keep it there.  OT (and some others) have a particular ability to do that, time and again.  It's no mean feat.
		
Click to expand...

There is a little grain of truth in the "lots of horses make it easier to climb world rankings" thing - they're based on the top 6 results over the last twelve months with three days scoring significantly more than 1 days. So if you only have one exceptional horse that, say, wins Badminton and Burghley, then you'll probably rank lower than the rider that has slightly worse placings with more horses at Pau/Luhmuelen/Boekelo etc... because Badminton and Burghley are only two counting scores, and the other four will let you down and push you down.

(Jonelle Price effectively had "no horses" for most of the 2017 season so plummeted from #7 to #217, and would have been ranked ridiculously low when she won Badminton, so it's definitely not a straight correlation for ability!)

But err... Oliver isn't making up the numbers with lower top tens and artificially inflating that ranking. He's got two 4* wins in there as well as multiple top 5s. He has ended up ridiculously high on BE rankings just by running a hundred horses at lower levels, I think? But it's difficult to say he's not had quality horses over the last 12 months!


----------



## Rowreach (2 September 2018)

Honey08 said:



			I thought Ian Stark was a bit of a hypocrite re Oli actually, considering he was criticising him publicly at Badminton.
		
Click to expand...

I commented at the time that IS went from saying one thing on the live feed from Badminton, to saying something entirely different during the highlights commentary - which I think he was probably told to do.  I don't think the tail was wagging the dog this time though.

Yes I agree about the points/ranking system, but OT has a significant number of 4* horses and 4* results, as well as all the lower ranked horses he rides.


----------



## ester (2 September 2018)

Just to confirm that no, no camera on the gurkha fence where MT fell so unless someone puts a home video on FB its not going to be seen. Think they classed it as a horse fall. 

I think we saw a lot of good riding this weekend overall. Harry has to work really hard to get the SJ round, as did Sarah bullimore (little bit wild in the victory lap too) and a few others, it really was a course they had to ride. Pleased that Carolines was ok after getting stuck as could have been nasty. Few favourites of ours withdrew before trot up (quite a lot seemed to considering excellent ground)

Im shattered and definitely peopled out!


----------



## gunnergundog (3 September 2018)

A slightly different perspective on the XC course via Joseph Murphy's hat cam:  http://eventingnation.com/ride-around-burgley-cross-country-with-joseph-murphy/


----------



## redapple (3 September 2018)

The leaf pit drop looked huge! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Fragglerock (3 September 2018)

That link was brilliant, some fences look completely different from TV.

I thought the right horse won and there were some really lovely horses who made it look eas


----------



## Trules (4 September 2018)

Hat cam video brill. He is a man of a few words! I cant keep my trap shut when im riding. The skinnies look very skinny from hat cam. Thankfully there werent many of them!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 September 2018)

What a happy horse that is! Eara pricked the whole way


----------



## bubsqueaks (4 September 2018)

Just wondered if anybody else noticed a steward in the collecting ring 
randomly checking the horses boots following their show jump round - can anyone explain reasons - thanks


----------



## ihatework (4 September 2018)

bubsqueaks said:



			Just wondered if anybody else noticed a steward in the collecting ring 
randomly checking the horses boots following their show jump round - can anyone explain reasons - thanks
		
Click to expand...

They always do it.
Will check ears as well.

Nothing sinister, just checks the boots jumped in are legal, no spiky bits and no signs of sensitisation on legs


----------



## bubsqueaks (4 September 2018)

ihatework said:



			They always do it.
Will check ears as well.

Nothing sinister, just checks the boots jumped in are legal, no spiky bits and no signs of sensitisation on legs
		
Click to expand...

Ahh okay thankyou that's interesting


----------



## DiNozzo (4 September 2018)

I'd quite like a Harelaw Wizard in my stable! What a lovely looking horse!


----------



## ester (4 September 2018)

It was interesting because apart from his massive feet he didn't look as chunky for the trot up as he did in his white XC boots! I did a bit of googling while we were there as interested in exact breeding and I think it said Ian Stark had bred him.


----------



## BBP (4 September 2018)

I love my skinny little TBs but I watched Harelaw Wizard warm up for the dressage and thought what a fabulous great carthorse he was (and I mean that in an incredibly affectionate way, comparing him to the skinnies).


----------

